# Steam Gauges



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I wanted some steam gauges for my backhead. I found some good pix on the internet and made them different sizes. Put shiny/clear tape over them, then cut out the sizes that would fit and glued them to the backhead.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Jerry,have saved them for future use.It certainly saves me haqnd painting them and will look a whole lot better.
Regards
David


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry;

Great idea! I think I did something similar when I made the gauges for my whimsical battery powered "D-cell" locomotive. I copied the gauge faces used with the Trackside Details Gauge set.










Yours look much better than mine did.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 
I've drawn them out like that also. Used brass eylets/grommets for the gauge housing, it works fine also. A guy on the G1MRA forum had the drawings, I decided to look for pictures. Found one page that had a lot of them, I chose the clearest ones.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting the gauges! That'll make life a little simpler.

Les


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks LEs,
Here's a shot of the backhead with a few on. The super glue messed up the printing a little, so tape on the back also may be a good idea. They do look pretty 3-D here, I thought, may not convey too well in this pix.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice looking job, anyway. What backhead is that from?

Les


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

A Pacific Les, one that I bashed for the Challenger build.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

I go through my telescoping brass tubing until I find the right size, then saw off a tiny piece to be the outside rim. 

John


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Excellent work, Thank you for sharing the results with us - They are going to be very useful!!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I also saved your collection. Thank you for sharing and saving us some time. Much appreciated. 

Robert


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

For the brass rims of gauges I use brass portholes made for model boats,Billings etc,lots of different sizes available and you get a fair few for around £2
Bunny


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used brass tubing for that also, just got lazy!


----------

